# Teichbau 2015



## Sascha696 (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen! 
Ich bin gerade in der Planungsphase meines Gartenteich und würde gerne mal meinen entwurf vorstellen.
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch verbesserungsvorschläge.
Es soll ein Schwimmteich werden in dem auch ein paar Fischlies paddeln sollen.
Filtern per Schwerkraft im großen Filterkeller und Filtergraben. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Zacky (26. Sep. 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen Sascha.

Was mir als Erstes aufgefallen ist, sind deine Leitungen der Bodenabläufe. Du hast 4 Bodenabläufe eingeplant, die augenscheinlich alle nur über ein Rohr bzw. 2 Rohre laufen. Auch gehen die Rohre weiter in die Flachwasserzone und enden dort. Ist da jeweils ein Skimmer verplant? (kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen, sorry)

Was für Bodenabläufe hast Du geplant? Welcher Rohrquerschnitt?

Im häufigsten Fall werden alle Ansaugstellen mit jeweils einem eigenen Rohr versehen, damit einfach genügend Wasser bewegt werden kann und die Ansaugpunkte sauber arbeiten. Würde also bedeuten - in deinem Fall mind. 4 Leitungen für die Bodenabläufe.

bis dahin...


----------



## Sascha696 (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
ich habe auch gerade erst gesehen dass auf dem Bild nicht wirklich viel erkennbar ist. War wohl zu spät Gestern.
Es sind insgesamt 5 BA und 2 Skimmer. Alles über KG 110 jeweils eins pro BA / Skimmer.
Ich möchte die Rohren erst in ca. 60 - 70 cm unter Wasserspiegel durch die Folie.
Der Teich soll Komplett vermörtelt werden (NG Prinzip) und somit kann ich die Rohre noch gut verstecken.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Zacky (26. Sep. 2014)

Ah ok...Hatte zwar die Brille schon auf, aber es war mir doch noch zu klein...

Bei insgesamt 7 Leitungen in DN 110 musst Du aber schon ordentlich Fördervolumen durch entsprechende Pumpen zur Verfügung stellen. Man geht aktuell immer noch davon aus, dass je Leitung etwa 10.000 l/h bewegt werden sollten, damit nix liegen bleibt. Sicher kann man auch weniger Durchfluss annehmen, aber dann sollten die einzelnen Leitungen öfters gespült werden.

Brauchst Du denn wirklich 4 oder 5 BA? ...reichen nicht auch 2!? Wenn Du deinen Teich dann noch mit den Einströmdüsen richtig ausstattest, sollte eine seichte Kreisströmung erzeugt werden, welcher den Schmutz besser zur Mitte transportiert. Dein Teichprofil scheint dafür eigentlich gut geeignet und was Fische betrifft...naja...ist immer so eine Sache...mit einem guten Vorfilter und guter Biostufe ist vieles möglich. Man sollte dies nur vorher bei einem Kombi-Schwimm-Fischteich berücksichtigen.

Wie viel Teichvolumen wird es am Ende etwa sein?


----------



## Sascha696 (26. Sep. 2014)

so im Groben 200.000
Ob ich 4 oder 5 Ba´s brauche weiß ich nicht, deswegen wollte ich hier mal eure Meinungen hören.
Ich würde auch gerne mit Lh arbeiten und evtl. nen Trolmmler.


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2014)

Mmm
200.000 Liter
Da wird es mit Kreisströmmung schwieriger. 
5 Bodenabĺäufe sollten es da wohl sein.
Das wäre dann aber mit Skimmer eine minimale Umwälzung von 60.000 Liter.  Da wird es mit passenden Trommler schwieriger.
Evtl eher 2 kleinere Trommler oder eine automatische Steuerung von den Bodebabläufen, so das immer nur max. 3 Bodenabĺäufe + Skimmer arbeiten.  Dann geht auch ein normaler Trommler. 
Was für Fische und wie viele sind geplant? 

LG René


----------



## Zacky (26. Sep. 2014)

Ich habe mal kurz versucht zu rechnen und hierzu die Maße der Skizze genommen. Wenn ich alles richtig erkannt habe, bist Du in der Diagonale je bei 13 - 14 m, daraus habe ich der Teichform geschuldet einfach mal einen Kreis abgeleitet und mit dem Radius von 6,50 m gerechnet. So komme ich schon mal auf 133 m² Oberfläche. Nun ist dein Teich etwas konisch bzw. mit einer Mulde geformt, was hier und da ein paar Abstriche im Volumen ergeben könnten.

Welche Tiefe hast Du denn eigentlich und lässt sich die tiefe Fläche etwas in den Maßen präzisieren? (Länge & Breite oder Durchmesser)

Dann kann man evtl. etwas genauer abschätzen, wie viel Volumen es sein wird. Aber wie Rene schon schreibt, wird es dann mit einem Durchfluss von 60-70tsd Liter etwas eng in der Auswahl der Filtertechnik.

Auf Grund der recht runden Teichform denke ich, dass Du auch mit weniger Bodenabläufen klar kommen dürftest, aber dazu müsste man in etwa die Maße der Tiefpunkte kennen. Am Ende musst Du wissen, was Dir wichtig ist. Wenn Du nicht gerade den Teich mit Fischen so voll besetzt, dass der Filter alleine schon ganz schön zu tun haben könnte, wird sich Vieles auch über die Natur regeln lassen, was evtl. etwas weniger "menschlich-mechanische" Reinigung bedarf.

Es findet sich eigentlich immer ein Lösung, wie gut sie nachher ist, ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Sascha696 (26. Sep. 2014)

Nabend,
habe noch mal Fotos von der Zeichnung gemacht.
Der Teich wird an den breitesten Stellen ca. 14,5 X 15,5 m breit.
Er soll stufenförmig werden. Erste Stufe 10 bis 20cm tief,Zweite Stufe 50 bis 60 cm tief, Dritte Stufe 100 cm tief und dann runter auf 180 bis 200 cm.
Die tiefste Fläche ist ca. 6m X 8m.
Thema Fische: Ich denke so 10 bis 15 max. und wahrscheinlich Koi.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Zacky (27. Sep. 2014)

Guten Morgen.

Mit den Maßen wirst Du im Gesamten wahrscheinlich schon an die 200 m³ Teichvolumen erreichen. Ist nicht schlecht, solch ein Volumen zu haben und eine kleine Herausforderung dieses gut und günstig sauber zu halten. Bei der großen Bodenfläche bieten sich natürlich 4 Bodenabläufe an, aber dann wird es wirklich eng, dafür einen passenden Vorfilter zu finden, der auch 50-60 tsd Liter / Stunde bewerkstelligen kann.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal an Norbert - @Geisy wenden, denn er hat auch einen recht großen Teich mit geringem Koibesatz. Er kann Dir sicherlich deutlich mehr gute Tipps geben, wie Du vorgehen könntest, um das Volumen sauber zu halten.


----------



## Sascha696 (5. Okt. 2014)

Nabend zusammen,
hier mal ein kleines Update für meinen Neubau!
Eigentlich wollte ich ja erst 2015 anfangen aber das schöne Wetter hat einfach gejuckt.
Leider haben sich da auch gleich ein paar Probleme eingeschlichen.
Auf den Bildern zu sehen ist mein Filtergraben den ich als erstes fertigstellen werde.
Leider haben wir vor drei Jahren genau an dieser Stelle KG-Rohr und einige Stromkabel verbudelt.
Heist für mich die gesamte Anlage 20 cm höher als gedacht anzulegen.Da das Grundstück eh leichte höhenunterschiede aufweist ist dies kein Problem und so kann mir wenigstens kein Wasser in den Teich laufen.

Gruß
Sascha

   

PS: die beiden da auf den Bildern sind übrigens meine Bauleiter.. einer muß ja die Verantwortung tragen


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2014)

Na dann weist du ja jetzt was du mit dem Aushub kachen kannst 
Einfach den ganzen Garten um 20 cm anheben 

LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Okt. 2014)

Garten anheben und ringsherum Stützmauern zu den Nachbarn gießen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Projekt.
Den Aushub schafft man nicht sinnvoll von Hand. Ausser ggf. den Filtergraben.....und die erste Stufe.
Ich hatte bei mir die Ränder in Schalungssteinen auch ca. 20cm höher als das Umland vorher gesetzt und eine "Lücke" für Bagger freigelassen.
Stufen bei mir: -30, -60, -90 cm. Dann runter auf 160 bis 180cm. -10 brauchst Du nicht.
Das macht dann die Vermörtelungskante oben zur Ufermatte.

Ein Pflanzenfiltergraben verträgt nur begrenzten Volumenstrom an Wasser. Zu viel macht keinen Sinn, ist dann eher Wildbach.
Mein Filterteich ist 15m x 3m. Einlauf von der Filteranlage mittig. Wasser teilt sich nach links und rechts auf und läuft dann an den Enden in den Hauptteich.
Ich kann ein wenig mit den Pumpleistungen "regeln" 15/ 18/3,5 m³....
Wenn ich volle Pulle (rechnerisch 36,5, real ca. 30m³/h) durch den Filtergraben schiebe ist es fast zuviel. grenzwertig.
Rücklaufstrom also aufteilen bei großen Pumpleistungen.
Teils Pflanzenfilter und teil direkt zurück nach "Biokammer".
Filter: Trommler sind manchmal zickig bei Laub und Fadenalgen.
EBF wäre schöner.......

Zacky hat es auf den Punkt gebracht: Summe aller Saugstellen, Verrohrung muss zu den Filteranlagen, Pumpleistungen und Rückläufen passen...
Ich habe 4 BA und 2 Rohrskimmer in DN 110.
Bei real ca. 30m³/h funktioniert max. 3 BA und ein Skimmer oder  2 Skimmer, 2 BA grenzwertig.

Deswegen kommt der Umbau von 2x Spaltsieb auf Trommler und LH. Auch wegen Stromverbrauch von 300Watt auf 100 Wunschwatt.

BA, Rohre über der Folie geht. aufwändig. Rinnen am Boden und durch die ersten Stufen druch in Richtung Filter sind ganz schöne Schluchten.

Filterkeller: am Besten vorher überlegen, was reinkommt und in welcher Höhe die Saugrohre an den Filter kommen.
Bei manchen Filteranlagen/Sammelkammern gehen die ankommenden Rohre von unten ran, bei manchen "von hinten", andere an der Seite.....

Ich würde ja Heute fast sagen: Es ist besser vor dem eigentlichen Teich den Filterkeller und die Technik zu bauen.......Einmal.Vernünftig.

Fang nicht mit Provisorien an. Dann lieber lassen und sparen. Meine Erfahrung.

Sieh selbst, da hast Du alles beschrieben:Teichprofile, Aushub, Rinnen, Folie, Rohre, Vermörteln, bisschen Technik.
Auch, wie man es nicht machen sollte.

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

oder hier etwas kürzer mit den hilfreichen Kommentaren aus dem Forum:
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic32411-0-asc-0.html


----------



## Sascha696 (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,

deinen NG Beitrag habe ich schon gelesen und ich werde wie auch du mit Schalungssteinen arbeiten.
Den Filterkeller kann ich fast Dimensionieren wie ich will, soll heißen bis 2m breite und 15m länge ist fast alles möglich
Anheben brauche ich den Teich auch nur an einer Seite, da das Grundstück abschüßig ist und ich sowieso eine Diverenz von ca. 30cm habe.

Aufgrund deines Beitrages im NG Forum bin ich von der Filterabfolge von NG weg und gehe erstmal von jedem Ba / Skimmer mit jeweils einem 110KG in den Filterkeller.
Nachdem ich mich etwas mit Geisy unterhalten habe wird es wohl so laufen das nur ein Teil durch den Fg und der Rest direkt zurück in den Teich läuft.

War übrigens bei NG und habe da son Teichbauseminar besucht. 
Kann man sich aber auch sparen, nix anderes als auf der Website steht. 
Interessant war nur dass alle Teiche in denen Fische sind ein Trommler oder Sandfilter seinen Dienst tut.

so, will noch was schaffen..

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sascha696 (6. Okt. 2014)

Einen Tip hätte ich allerdings noch gerne..

Da ja bei mir Der FG und ST zwei von einander getrennte Systeme sind (Foliengetrennt) überlege ich schon die ganze Zeit wie ich den Übergang schaffe.
Ich habe eigentlich gedacht ich nehme Zwei Flansche und gehe mit Zwei 110 KG durch. 
Nur in welcher Höhe? 
Auf Wasserhöhe? 
Oder weiter drunter?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Okt. 2014)

Ich würde in mindestens 40cm unterhalb OK Wasser -> OK Rohr bei beiden Teichen durch die Folie gehen. Dann ist es frostfest, wenn die Filteranlage durchläuft sowieso.
Mein direkter Einaluf in KG 125 ist auch rel. flach mit 30cm..
Da habe ich noch Styrodurplattenreste oben drüber gelegt und zugebuddelt.

Es gibt auch leckere Folienflansche für KG 125 bei Hanako. Zu meinen Zeiten kosteten diese noch ca. 30 Euro. Jetzt wohl um die 40. Sind aber saustabil aus  grauen PVC "gedreht" und ihr Geld wert. Kein Vergleich mit den ABS- Flanschen.
Musst nur aufpassen- die Schrauben zum fixieren des Anpressringes gucken hinten durch.

Wenn Du die Flansche vorher einbetonierst, bekommt man die Schrauben nicht mehr rein......
Ich habe 2cm lange Stücken vom Heißpistpolenkleber hinten draufgeklebt..Da gehen dann die Schrauben besser als in den Beton rein.

Bei mir laufen an jedem FT- Ende jeweils ein 110 und ein 125 zurück in den Schwimteich. Also insgesamt 2x 110 plus 2x 125KG.
Bei volle Pulle 30m/h durch den FT steigt der Wasserspiegel dort ca. 2cm gegenüber dem Schwimmteich.

Du willst doch LH einsetzen- mach mehr Rücklaufrohre.

Die "anderen" Rückläufe in den ST direkt von der "Biokammer".

Summe aller Rückläufe gleich oder mehr der Summe der Zuläufe. (von Querschnitten her).

Wenn alles gut geht, habe ich zwei LH- Sammelschächte aus GFK übrig. 46cm x 46cm x 175cm und einen von ca. 1,0m Länge- olle Heizungstanks.....

Ich werde mir selber aus zwei dieser Schächte einen "langen"mit 2,5m kleben.

Schön, dass NG Trommel- und Sandfilter betreibt. Natürlich gepumpt....
Das geht allen so, die vorher keine BA einbauen.


----------



## Sascha696 (12. Okt. 2014)

Nabend,
kleines Update:
Wetter war super, LKW hat Kies und Mulde gebracht. In 2 Std. war diese allerdings schon wieder voll und wird dann leider erst am
Habe als Rand Betonschalungssteine gesetzt und bin runter auf die erste Stufe.
Leider war ja heute Sonntag und ich wollte die nerven meiner Nachbarn nicht überstrapazieren. Sonst hätte ich noch alles abrütteln können und wäre schon mit Beton angefangen. Leider ist mein Boden nicht so toll und somit werde ich erst eine kleine Betonhaut schaffen bevor ich Vlies und Folie lege.
Mal schauen was ich die Woche so schaffe, wird ja leider mmer früher dunkel..

schönen Abend noch


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Okt. 2014)

Die beiden einbetonierten KG - Rohre sind nur Platzhalter??
Warum nicht gleich Folien-Flansch mit einem Stück eingeklebten KG- Rohr bündig einbetonieren?

Noch Bilder von den 125er Flanschen von Hanako mit dem Schraubenproblem...


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Okt. 2014)




----------



## ThorstenC (12. Okt. 2014)

Man sieht es hier nur von oben. die Schaltafel habe ich an der Auflage zum Flansch ca. 5mm eingefräst.
Der Flansch ist dann später ca. 5mm aus dem Beton "hervorstehend" kommt noch das Vließ davor, ist es  für die Folie wieder eben.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Okt. 2014)

Vließ habe ich mit etwas dünner Bauklebermischung auf dem Beton fixiert.
Ringsherum um den Flansch Fusseln weggeschmolzen. Dabei den Flansch mit einem Stück Blech geschützt.
Vließ ist 500gr von geaplan.    
Viel Spaß.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Okt. 2014)

Es sei denn, Du willst mit EPDM- Rohrmanschetten die dicken Rohre an EPDM- Folie andichten.


Bilder einfügen und als "Vollbild". Dann sieht man mehr.

Eine fleißige und trockene Woche wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## Sascha696 (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,

hatte schon ganz Ibbenbüren auf den Kopf gestellt um nach diesen Bildern zu suchen.
Hatte mich schon gefragt wie du das gemacht hast.
Hattest du nicht ne nummer größer an KG als schutzrohr verwendet?

Sascha


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Okt. 2014)

Sorry, ja. Das war der erste Plan bei den Leitungen zum Filterkeller.

Da gibt es das Bild, wo die 125 oben auf dem Rand liegen und die 110er durchgeschoben sind.
KG 125 als "Hülle" für KG 110 mit Flansch.
Habe ich aber dann auf KG 125 geändert und eigentlich auch im passenden Bild unten drunter geschrieben.
Bingo- gefunden auf Seite 10:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=54

Kein Problem. Wenn Du jetzt KG 125 einbetonierst- ausschalen, passend absägen und Flansch innen auf die einbetonierten Rohrenden einkleben. Wenn der seitliche Abstand ausreicht.
Da kommt doch ev. noch eine Stufe hin, unterhalb die Flansche sitzen sollen??
Die kannst du wie ich an meinem Kanal dann vorne nochmal einschalen.

Unterhalb der Rohre bis zur nächsten Stufe mind. 15cm Platz lassen.. Wegen dem Foliengeraffel.

Nimm KG 125.....
KG 110 ist ein Rohr für 10-15 m³/h gut.
KG 125 1 Rohr für ca. 20m³/h....

Entscheidend ist, so geringen Widerstand wie möglich aufzubauen wegen dem Luftheber.
Die Rückläufe vom Filterteich in den Schwimmteich an verschiedenen Stellen plazieren.
Kreiselströmung.
Reduzieren kannst Du immer noch im Schwimmteich an den Rohrenden (in Flansch auf ST kurzes Ende KG einkleben, dann Bögen oder Reduzierung nach Bedarf.


----------



## Sascha696 (12. Okt. 2014)

Naja.. auch ich übe noch..
habe jetzt 2 160er KG da drinn. entweder ich schiebe da nen 125er durch oder bestelle mir 160er Flansche.
15cm Platz ist nen guter tip.

Nachtrag: mit den 160er Flanschen hat sich gerade erledigt. Bei über 100,- pro stück hört bei mir der Spaß auf..


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Okt. 2014)

2x 160er Rohr ist  für den gering anzusetzenden/ maximal sinnvollen Durchfluss des FT zu groß. Strömung wird zu langsam. Versottung.
2x 125 KG ist bei beispielsweise 30m³/h für den Filterteich auch schon fast überdimensioniert.

Ich kann ja mal nächste Woche nachmessen, um wieviel der Wasserspiegel ansteigt bei 2x 125KG und 30m³/h...


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Okt. 2014)

Bevor Du eventuell zuviel , zu dicke oder zu wenig, zu dünne Rohre einsetzt, musst Du Dich entscheiden:
-wieviele Saugstellen- 4 BA und zwei Skimmer??
-welche Filteranlage
-mit welcher Pumpe/ Pumpleistung
-Rückläufe direkt in den SchwimmTeich und
teilweise erst zum Pflanzenfilterteich, dann vom Pflanzenfilterteich in den Schwimmteich??

Schön wäre bei der Pflanzenfilterbananenform:
-Mittig läuft das Wasser von der Filteranlage rein
-an den Enden der Banane zurück in den Schwimmteich

Dadurch teilt sich der Wasserstrom auf und ein 3m breiter Pflanzenfilterteich kann so bis 30m³/h vertragen.
Eher weniger als mehr.
Profil/ Stufen des FT -30, -60, -90cm, -60, -30cm hat sich bei mir bewährt.

Skizze nur grob so als Idee.
Rücklaufleitungen kann man auch im Teich oberhalb der Folie in der -60cm- Stufe einbauen. Aber da liegen ggf. schon Skimmersaugleitung....

-6 Saugstellen in KG 110
-2 Rückläufe zum FT in KG 125
-2 Rückläufe vom FT in den ST in KG 125
-2 Rückläufe direkt vom Filterkeller in den ST in KG 125

Alle Leitungen dürfen keinen Bogen mittendrin nach oben machen und dann wieder runter. Immer Gefälle in zu einer Seite. Teich oder Filter. egal.
Ein Bogen mittendrin nach unten ist OK.
Luft muss immer entweichen können.


----------



## Sascha696 (15. Okt. 2014)

Nabend,

hab da mal nen Problem.. 

 
Dort wo sich die Kreise befinden müßte ich eine Stufe einbauen.
Würde also bedeuten das ich dort eine 20 cm. erhöhung in der untersten Stufe hätte.
Alternative wäre nur 2 Stufen zu machen und den Filtergraben max. 55 cm Wassertiefe.

Frage: Spricht was gegen diese beiden erhöhungen??

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Okt. 2014)

im Filtergraben hätte ich damit kein Problem. Musst nur beim Saubermachen daran denken.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2014)

Genau da habe ich auch "Buckel" in der untersten Stufe. Von -90cm auf -60 cm. Ging nicht anders, dort sitzt bei mir jeweils ein Flansch....
Das war meine Notlösung zur Umkehr der NG- Filterabfolge mit den resultierenden Einschränkungen 3 x 110KG auf 1x KG 125.

Deswegen auch immer wieder meine Ratschläge an alle:
-offen BA und Skimmer in KG 110 direkt zum Filterkeller!!!!

Buckel macht nichts.
Die Flanken/ Seiten schräg machen.
Weniger Faltenbildung beim Einlegen der Folie. Einfacher wenn man Einschweißen lässt. etc...oder vermörtelt.
Hier sieht man auch schön, meine "einschichtige" Vermörtelung im Filtergraben...Dort ausreichend.
Im Schwimmteich ist es besser geworden mit zwei Schichten.

Die Stufen im FT habe ich auch schräg nach hinten abfallend gebaut. Substrat bleibt dort besser liegen. Dazu kam später noch eine ca. 5cm hohe dunkler eingefärbte Betonkante auf den Kanten der Stufen. Diese Kante ist Super. Substrat rutscht nicht runter und ich kann dort beim Reinigen immer rauftreten, ohne Mulm aufzuwirbeln.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2014)

Weil Du ja gerade mit dem FT- Profil anfängst........

Selbst im FT war mir die einschichtige, dünne Vermörtelung zu dünne. Knäckebrot.

Also 2. Schicht drauf. Endfärbung. Und die kleine Aufkantung war Frauenarbeit.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2014)

Weil wir gerade dabei sind, Ich beantworte Deine PN-Frage mit den Verkleben von Flanschen für alle. Vielleicht haben andere Verbesserungen:

Dazu nimmt man PVC- Kleber.
Rohre und Muffe vorher reinigen!!!

Reiniger: Griffon Reiniger, Cleaner für PVC, ABS gleich 1Literdose nehmen.
Kleber: Griffon, UNI 100, Kleber für PVC, ABS, 500ml- Dose. Die hat gleich einen Pinsel im Deckel enthalten. Perfekt!!

Ich glaube, die 125er Flansche haben keinen Stopper in der Mitte. Man kann also das KG-Rohr komplett rein- und sogar durchschieben.

Ich würde immer auf der Aussenseite/ Erdreich das KG-Rohr zu 2/3 der Flanschlänge einkleben und auf der Teichseite ein Stück Rohr oder Muffe zu 1/3.

Die 110er Flansche haben eine Stopper in der Mitte. meistens. Da kann man von Beiden Seiten Rohre bis zur Mitte einkleben.

NAtürlich erst das Rohr auf der Erdreichseite einkleben mit UNI 100.
Dabei achten, dass kein Kleber auf die zum Teich zeigende, innere, freie Seite läuft.

Flansch an der Folie positionieren/ in Beton fixieren, Im Schalungsstein mit eingießen.....

Vließ vor dem Flansch ausschneiden und aufpassen, dass es nicht verrutscht (Vließ mit Baukleber/Fliesenkleber dünn am Beton ankleben) oder Fusseln zwischenkommen (Wegfönen).

Beim Folie einlegen:
zwei Nägel in die Schraubenlöcher vom Flansch stecken und so abkneifen, dass sie 1cm vorstehen.
Flansch mit PVC- Reiniger und Folie (EPDM?) mit dem passenden EPDM- Reiniger säubern.

Auf den Flanschring Sikaflex 221 z.B. aufbringen
Folie an den Flansch glatt ohne Falten anlegen.
Nägel durch die Folie stechen.
Jetzt hast Du für den Anpressring die Position durch die Nägel.

Sikaflex 221 dünn auf den Anpressring, in die Schraubenlöcher im Ring.
Anpressring aufsetzen, 2 Schrauben rein, Nägel raus, alle Schrauben rein.

Vorsichtig Schrauben anziehen.
Nach fest kommt lose.
Zu fest wird die Folie sehr gequescht, gedehnt. Da bildet sich ein Wurst um den Anpressring aussen. Gerade bei EPDM.

Wenn Du willst, Folie innerhalb des Flansches sofort rausschneiden.
Säubern/Lappen.

Jetzt dort ebenfalls zum Teich ein kurzes Stück KG- Muffe oder Rohr einkleben.
Dazu kannst Du auch Sikaflex 221 nehmen, weil der Flansch innen ggf. bereits vollgeschmiert ist.

Den Sikaflex- Rand innen am Flansch, wo die Rohre aufeinanderstoßen verstreichen, säubern.

Fertig.

Auf die Muffe/ Rohr im Teich kann man immer ein Knie plus senkrechtes Rohr aufstecken und so "absperren" oder bei den Einläufen mit Bögen die Drehrichtung bestimmen.

Flutschi für KG: Nimm Vaseline!


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2014)

Meine Teichprofile mit den Stufen, weil Du ja gerade buddelst      elst.
Mein Tip am FG- fange gleich oben mit der ersten Stufe -30cm undSchräge zu den Schalungssteinen an, diese auf dem Sand mit 2-3cm Beton dünn zu modellieren.
Dann erst die nächste Stufe/ Schräge auf -60 ausbuddeln, Beton dünn, dann -90cm runter....Beton dünn...


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2014)

Beim FT- buddeln schön beachten:

-Wenn Du -30cm fertig haben willst

-Musst Du auf -30 -10 (Sunbstrat) - 8(Beton, Vließ, Folie, VM, Beton) = -48cm tief Buddeln......

So ca....


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Okt. 2014)

das sagst du mir jetzt....
ne im ernst.. hab ich schon alles so bedacht.


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Okt. 2014)

Noch mal ne Frage,
die Verbindung zwischen FT und SFT - lieber in einem Stück das Rohr oder macht es nichts wenn es "angesetzt" ist?


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2014)

Die KG- Muffen halten dicht.

Ängstliche nehmen KG 2000. Das ist das "bessere" KG, Farbe grün aus Polypropylen: nicht in Flanschen einklebbar!!!
Kg 2000 hat bessere Dichtungen und ist druckfester.
Du musst aber in den Flanschen erstmal ein stück oranges KG einkleben und dann mit KG 2000 weiter.
Muss aber nicht sein.

Mittelängstliche, wie ich z.B. ,umwickeln das zusammengesteckte Rohr mit einem breiten Band aus Teichfolie und verkleben es mit Sikaflex 221.
Oder, wer einen passendes Stück "Schlauch" hat- drüberziehen.
Aber so, dass das Rohr sich noch in der Muffe schieben kann.
Damit wollte ich eig. nur verhindern, dass sich Pflanzenwurzeln später in die Dichtung reinarbeiten. Soll vorkommen.      
Sieht so ein bisschen nach Mumie aus..

KG- Rohre werden nicht ineinander eingeklebt...


----------



## muh.gp (17. Okt. 2014)

Ist das jetzt eigentlich der Bauthread von Sascha oder von Thorsten? Bin verwirrt...


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2014)

Der von Sascha. 
Ich dachte nur, bevor ich ellenlange Texte auf seine Fragen schreibe, kommen ein paar Bilder.

Er hat ja schon so schön angefangen und ist beim buddeln. Da kann jeder Tip plus Bild späteren Frust ersparen.
Meine BauDoku kennt Sascha ja. Das sind aber so viele Seiten geworden, dass so Kleinigkeiten untergehen.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

Ich kann da ein Lied von singen........, was einem so passiert, wenn man z.B. nur Kataloge vom Teichselbstbausatzmarktführer wälzt.
Soll ich etwa die ganze BAudoKu von mir hier auch noch reinsetzen??
Der Server hier braucht dann aber eine neue Festplatte...


----------



## Sascha696 (19. Okt. 2014)

Moin,

die letzten Tage dank des schönen Wetters einiges geschafft.
Leider wurde ich dann heute zu früh vom Regen in den Feierabend geschickt..
hier ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen Zustand:


----------



## Sascha696 (26. Okt. 2014)

Moin, kleines Update:

      

ein paar kleine feinheiten, Schalungssteine ausgießen und dann kommt Filz ind Folie rein.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Okt. 2014)

Sehr schick geworden. 
Ich wünsche Euch noch viele trockene, sonnige Plustemperaturtage.

Was für Folie kommt da rein?? Das Problem mit der "Bananenform" und Folie in einem Stück kenne ich... Es werden riesengroße Falten auf der kurzen Innenseite entstehen.
Falls Du PVC nehmen willst, würde ich relativ faltenfrei heiß einschweißen lassen.
Den Preis für die Arbeit hast Du durch die Ersparnis an Folie fast wieder raus.

EPDM kann man auch gut vor Ort kleben mit EPDM- Klebeband und Nahtabdeckband. Bekam ich alles von geplan damals mitgeliefert. 
Allerdings wird es jetzt immer kälter. Ich würde im Klebefall mit Folie drüberspannen und Lüfter laufen lassen..

Probiere mal mit Deinen Abdeckplanen aus, wie Du die Folie dort reinbekommst und wie groß die in einem Stück werden müsste.

Weiter so!


----------



## Sascha696 (4. Nov. 2014)

Moin,
d      ie Schalungssteine sind vergossen.
Heute habe ich die Regenpause genutzt um den Filz auszulegen.
Es wird übrigens 1,5mm PVC- Folie die wie ich hoffe die Tage eintrift.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Nov. 2014)

Wird ja immer besser.

Nur eine kleine Anmerkung zu PVC-Folie meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn Du schon bestellt hast, sorry eventuell:

-PVC würd ich niemals mit Falten und den dadurch entstehenden Knicken verlegen, sondern wenn schon PVC, dann faltenfrei einschweißen lassen.
Irgendwann geht auch aus der besten PVC die Weichmacher raus und dann werden die Knicke gerne Bruchstellen...

-Wenn dann obendrüber vermörtelt wird, dann wird es spannend.

PVC mit Falten und Knicken ohne Vermörtelung im Pflanzenfilterteich- die Pflanzenwurzeln suchen sich gerne ihren Weg. Und der kann in der Falte auch gerne mal durch die Folie gehen. Alles Erfahrungen aus Foren....

Zu der Folie kommt jetzt für die Vermörtelung noch Verbundmatte und Beton dazu?
Manchmal wird VM auch als "Restposten" im NG- Forum angeboten. Du hast ja noch Zeit öfter mal was einzukaufen.....Ich habe mir meine VM auch so zusammengeschnorrt....

Wenn man den FT nicht so direkt sieht und einem die schwarze Folie nicht stört, könnte man sich auch PE-Folie einschweißen lassen, ohne Vermörtelung und hätte ewig Ruhe.....wurzelfest, UV- stabil....

Ein kleiner Verlegetip noch: 
Eines der guten und empfehlenswerten Produkte von NG sind die Sandsäcke!!! Unentbehrliche Verlegehelfer!! Ohne die wäre es bei mir nicht gegangen.

Langsam wird es kälter und Folie verlegen immer schwieriger......Außer EPDM, die bleibt auch bei 10° geschmeidig.


----------



## Sascha696 (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,

Ich habe mir das lange überlegt und bin zu dem entschluß gekommen das PVC reicht.
Ich habe drei mal gemessen und bestellt, bezahlt, nicht geschlafen - dann telefoniert und klar gemacht das die Folie eingeschweißt wird.
Auf die Folie kommt natürlich Verbundmatte die ich mir auch schon durch diverse Verkaufsseiten günstig besorgt habe.
Denke das spätestens nächste Woche die Folie drin ist. Werde dann mal sehen wie sich das Wetter verhält, sonst mit Wasser füllen und erst im Frühjahr Verbundmatte mit Beton machen.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Nov. 2014)

Vernünftige PVC heiß eingeschweißt ist OK. Hauptsache keine Knickfalten.
Die Falten in meiner EPDM im Filtergraben siehst Du ja auf der Seite zuvor.

Freut mich für Deine Entscheidung die Folie einschweißen zu lassen.
Die bekannten Folienschweißer kommen meist gleich mit ihrer Folie auf Rolle angefahren.
Schweißer da, Folie da.

Mit dem Ausmessen und den schlaflosen Nächten kenne ich irgendwoher...

Testbefüllen macht vor der VM und Vermörteln Sinn....
Ich habe es nicht gemacht und hatte Glück.....ist aber kein gutes Beispiel.

Heute habe ich meine GFK LH- Sammelkammer zurechtgesägt und schon KG 200LH- Steigrohr besorgt.....
Mein Sammelschacht wird 2,55m lang und ist Aussen 47cm  x 47cm...Innen ca. 46cm x 46cm

Lass Dir mal noch ruhig Zeit, dann kommen die LH- Erfahrungen von mir......

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Sascha696 (12. Nov. 2014)

Moin,

Folie ist nun drin und der Mann der sie eingeschweißt hat ist mit den Nerven durch..
Bin gerade dabei das ganze mit Wasser zu füllen, muß jetzt aber erstmal auf Regen warten damit mein Regenfass wieder gefüllt wird.
Habe bis jetzt ca. 6000 Ltr. drinn und bin ca. 5 cm unter der ersten Stufe. Bis jetzt ist alles dicht. 

  

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Nov. 2014)

Moin, hier ein Bild mit Wasser.


----------



## Sascha696 (29. Mai 2015)

Moin,
seit letztem Jahr ist ja schon etwas Zeit vergangen und ich war auch nicht ganz untätig.
Der Filtergraben ist fast Fertig. Ich habe ihn im März leer gepumpt, mit Verbundmatte ausgekleidet und vermörtelt.
Im April habe ich ca. 2,5 t Sand auf den Stufen verteilt und das ganze bepflanzt und mit Wasser gefüllt.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Zustand:  
Damit ich nicht von Mücken zerfressen werde habe ich von einem Bekannten ein Paar kleine Fische bekommen.

Der nächste Bauabschnitt ist auch schon in Arbeit.
Auch hier bin ich leider erst heute dazu gekommen Bilder zu machen.      
Hier bin ich im Gesamten schon bis auf die erste Stufe herunter. Waren alleine schon ca 60t Sand.
Zum Glück hilft mir dabei mein treuer Japanischer Freund.
In den nächsten Tagen gibts mehr!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2015)

Servus Sascha

Wahnsinn ... bin tief beeindruckt 

Was ich bis jetzt sehe läßt die Größe schon erahnen ...

Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet.

Freue mich schon auf Bilder deines weiteren Baufortschrittes.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Sascha696 (13. Aug. 2015)

Moin,
will mal wieder etwas von meiner Baustelle berichten.
Mittlerweile hat sich einiges getan und ich verrate schon mal soviel: Die Folie ist Drin und der Teich ist dicht!
Nun aber mal der Reihe nach.
Stück für Stück taste ich mich an die erste Stufe heran. Hier entsteht eine Pflanzenzone und ganz links wird ein Ufergraben entstehen.
Zwischen den beiden wird allerdings ein 60cm breiter Wall entstehen der auch al weg genutzt werden soll.
 


   
Hier entsteht die zweite Stufe auf ca. 90 cm Tiefe.
Rechts im Bild die beiden KG-Rohre sind die Verbindung zum Filtergraben.
Wie man sieht wächst der Berg mit Sand. Ich glaube es waren 15 Container die ich abfahren lassen habe.


----------



## Sascha696 (13. Aug. 2015)

Moin zum zweiten..

  
Die zweite Stufe ist erreicht!
links auf dem Bild habe ich eine Treppe ausmodeliert die fast bis zum Grund gehen soll.
Rechts gut zu erkennen der Anschluß an den Filtergraben.
Leider habe ich hier allesmöglich an Sand. Von Lehm bis Kies und bester Strandsand ist alles vorhanden. Mal ist der Boden so Hart das ich kaum mit der breiten Schaufel durch komme und im nächsten moment könnte ich Sanduhren bauen weil der Sand so fein und rieselig ist. 

  

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen und so ähnlich ging es mir auch beim Baggern. Bei der Menge an Sand mußte ich immer genau überlegen wie und wo ich alles hinschafel um es dann hinterher auch noch in den Container zu bekommen.
Zum Glück konnte mir ein bekannter aushelfen und lieh mir des öfteren seinen Radlader. (Vielen Dank noch mal Christian)
Somit konnte ich den Sand immer schön in den hinteren bereich schaufeln und konnte von dort alles gut mit dem Radlader in den Container bevördern.
Hutab vor diejenigen die ihren Teich mit dem Spaten gebuddelt haben. Ich würde wahrscheinlich noch nächstes Jahr buddeln.

 

Der Grund ist erreicht. Ich bin auf ca. 2,30 runter. 

 

Auf der linken Seite entsteht ein Ufergraben.
Im Hintergrund ist quasi noch die Fahrrinne für den Mini. Hier entsteht eine Filterkammer. Leider habe ich beim Ausheben der Filterkammer auch das Regenrohr meiner Lagerhalle mit ausgegraben.

  

Hier die gegenüberliegende Seite. Der Filterkeller wird später eine Größe von 2m X 3,5m haben und ist 2,3m tief.
Eine kleine herausforderung für den Mini.


----------



## muh.gp (14. Aug. 2015)

Sascha, du siehst mich sprachlos... Was für ein Projekt und was für eine geile Ausführung! Nee, ich bin nicht nur begeistert, sondern auch eine gehörige Portion neidisch!

Bin schon auf die nächsten Schritte gespannt. Weiter viel Erfolg!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Sascha, du siehst mich sprachlos... Was für ein Projekt und was für eine geile Ausführung! Nee, ich bin nicht nur begeistert, sondern auch eine gehörige Portion neidisch!
> 
> Bin schon auf die nächsten Schritte gespannt. Weiter viel Erfolg!


ämm ja, dito, bitte weiter so

LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Aug. 2015)

MoinMoin.

Sieht toll aus!
Das ist der erste Teichler, der einige nette Tips bei der Teichform am Boden befolgt!
Seht Euch mal die genialen Übergänge von der Wand zum Boden an!!
Eckig hat ausgedient und macht nicht viel Sinn. Es blebt zuviel Schmodder liegen!
Schüsselform ist total hip!

Runde Übergänge Wand- Boden und Gefälle zu den BA!
Richtig guuut!

Schönen Gruß von meiner Frau- die findet die Teichform auch Klasse- sie hat ja auch ein wenig Teichbauerfahrung.

Diese günstige Form begünstigt den Schmutztransport zu den BA und man benötigt einige weniger.
Siehe auch hier schon vor Jahren die guten Schüsseltestideen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planungshilfe-strömungsverhalten-im-teich-mit-video.35054/

----------------------------
kurze Anmerkung von mir als Hilfe zur Treppe:
-Einstieg/ Treppe möglichst von der Terrasse direkt in den Teich
-Treppe ragt ziemlich in die Teichstufe- / Profil  hinein und ist eig. auch ein kleines Strömungshindernis
Sieh mal hier im Forum Heidelberger- er hat die Treppe etwas in die Wand integriert- für die Treppe eine Vertiefung in der Seite.
Dadurch ragt nichts in den Teich hinein und könnte beim Runden drehen stören.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-neubau-2014.40876/page-3
-Teppenstufen vor der Folie modelliert macht dem Folienschweißer wieder viel Freude- aber da muss er durch.
-Die Trepenstufen unbedingt Vermörteln und dem Beton eine Struktur geben- Malerquast drüber- oder mit grob strukturierten Betonplatten in Beton setzen
Mein Treppenbau: http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=300
- die Treppe muss nicht bis ganz nach unten gehen- es reicht aus, wenn man auf der letzten Stufe bis mitte Oberschenkel im Wasser steht
-Geländer ist Pflicht! Sagte meine Frau- bin Heute dankbar dafür!
Die ganz Kleinen und ganz Alten können sich dort feste halten.
-------------------------
Filterkeller:
Schön groß! keine Angst- er wird schon voll werden.
2,3m tief- für Filteranlage TF/ EBF an sich sehr tief- 1m hätte auch gereicht .Macht aber nichts.
Für den Sammelschacht eines LH an sich könnte es etwas tiefer sein- ich beziehe mich immer auf das, was die Profis so an LH- Längen verbauen: ca. 2m lange LH...dazu kommt immer noch ca. 15cm unter der Membranplatte füe die Luftverrohrung plus etwas für den Bogen oben am LH.....
----------------------

Was noch fehlt:
-Verrohrung von BA und Skimmerleitungen
-Rückläufe
-------------------
Witzig: Ich dachte erst, Du willst in die Rinne der einen Stufe Pflanzen setzen.......aber das kenne ich irgendwoher....
Dort willst Du bestimmt die Skimmerleitung verlegen- oder?
Über- oder unter der Folie?

Verlegung teilweise über der Folie:
Sieh Bild von mir: unbedingt vor der Folie Probe verlegen!
Man kann auch schon die Rohre teilweise fertig zusammenstecken....Zum Probe stecken ohne Dichtringe...
Keinen Dichtring nachher vergessen...Vaseline von Edeka am Besten und billigsten.

Die Rinne am Boden für die Rohre, BA und Skimmer großzügig machen!
Es wird schnell eng durch Folie (bei mir mit Falten..), Verbundmatte und Beton

Es ist eig. egal- irgendwo musst Du sowieso mit einem Flansch durch die Folie.
Bögen immer  max. 45°.....
------------------

Wievile BA und Skimmer werden es jetzt?
Die Anzahl der notwendigen BA hast Du ja durch die günstige Teichform schon reduziert!
In der tiefsten Stelle am Boden von BA zu BA auch ruhig etwas Gefälle zu einem tiefsten Punkt/BA.
Das macht sich auch in der Bauphase gut, wenn es regnet..
--------------

Rückläufe- als Beispiel für 3 Saugleitungen- 4 Rückläufe in KG 110 um dem LH möglichst wenig Stauhöhe in der Helixkammer zu bieten.

2 Stück gegenüberliegend ca. 30cm über dem Boden.
In den Flansch ein kurzes KG- Rohr stück einkleben und mit flexiblen Bogen DN110 eine Kreisströmung erzeugen.
Die Rückleitungen kannst Du auch am Boden neben den Saugleitungen verlegen und dann zum Rand gehen.
Dann sogar senkrecht aus dem Boden kommend und mit 90^Flexbogen.

Oder seitlich in den Wänden einflexen und sachte einen Kanal für die Rückleitungen einbuddeln.
2 Rückläufe dazu ca. 40cm unter Teichoberfläche ebenfalls mit flexiblen Rohrbögen.

---------------------

Saugrohre und Rückläufe unter der Folie würde ich ggf. unter der folie in KG2000 nehmen. Die Dichtungen sind besser.
Kein Bogen nach oben in der Rohrverlegung!
Immer zu einer Seite mit Gefälle- max. in Waage.
1x zur tiefsten Stelle runter und Beidseitig mit Gefälle nach Oben!
Sonst können sich Luftblasen sammeln und dann geht nix mehr in Schwerkraft durch...
Vor der Folien verlegung Rohre einseitig verschließen und mit Wasser füllen.
http://www.weldingtool.eu/verstellb..._ID=7&sessID=141973fcbf9bd1c8af47cdd190cfcb81

-------------------

Was kommt in den Filterkeller rein???
Oje. Schwere Entscheidung.
Filter EBF oder TF je nach Anzahl der verbauten BA und benötigter LH- Pumpleistung auswählen- ein bisschen größer als vom angegebenen Durchfluß der Filter immer besser...
-----------
Schön ist nat. , wenn man vor der Verlegung der ankommenden Saugleitungen und Rückläufe schon weiß, was in den Keller kommt.
Dann ist der Anschluß an die "Kisten" einfacher und platzsparender.
Siehe auch Shimpjansen hier, der es nicht leicht hatte den OASE TF an die Einläufe zu bekommen.
Besser:
Gerade rein- Felxmuffe- Schieber- Flexmuffe- Filter
Filter raus- gerade LH Sammelkammer
LH Samelkammer- Helixkammer oder auch LH Einblaskammer...
---------------------

Viel Spaß weiterhin- und Bitte weiter dokumentieren!

Sorry- habe wieder ein paar Bilder reingesetzt.


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Aug. 2015)

Moin, 
vielen dank für die Blumen... geht runter wie öl..
So langsam verläßt mich die Kraft, aber sowas baut mich doch gleich wieder auf..
so, weiter gehts..
Leider habe ich nicht viele Fotos gemacht 
  
hier noch ein Bild vom Bau des Filterkellers!

  

Leider war es etwas regnerisch am Tag der Folie.. Am nächsten Tag standen schon 20cm Wasser im Teich. Der weiße Fleck im Hintergrund ist noch offen und wurde am nächsten Tag verschlossen.
Trotz des einschweißens der Bahnen konnten einige Falten nicht vermieden werden.

 

 
Ich habe dann erstmal Wasser eingefüllt damit sich alles setzen kann uns selbiges habe ich dann auch getan und das ganze erstmal wirken lassen.

  

Ein Blick auf die ganze Anlage..... 

   
So sieht es nun heute aus.
Gestern bei diesem schei... ähm schönen Wetter (32°C) habe ich die Verbundmatte eingebracht.
Wie zu erkennen ist liegen die Ba´s auf der Folie. Sämtliche Durchbrüche durch die Folie liegen in einer tiefe von 70cm unter Wasseroberkante.
Somit ist gewährleistet das immer genug Wasser im Teich bleibt im Fall der Fälle.
Auf der Rechten oderen Seite sind die einläufe vom Filterkeller zu erkennen. Es sind 3 125er und ein 110er KG.

  

Auf dieser Seite des Teiches kommen die Skimmer. Der zweite kommt hier auf die rechte Seite wo die Verbundmatte noch nicht richtig liegt.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wird am 22. vermörtelt.


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Witzig: Ich dachte erst, Du willst in die Rinne der einen Stufe Pflanzen setzen.......aber das kenne ich irgendwoher....
> Dort willst Du bestimmt die Skimmerleitung verlegen- oder?





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Über- oder unter der Folie?


über!


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bögen immer max. 45°


Ich habe mir nur 15° und 30° Bögen besorgt. Somit habe ich alle Kurven gut entschärft



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wievile BA und Skimmer werden es jetzt?


Es sind 4 Ba´s und 2 Skimmer.
Die Skimmer befinden sich auf der Südlichen Seite des Teichs. Am Filtergraben hat sich gezeigt dass sich alles auf den beiden Enden sammelt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was kommt in den Filterkeller rein???


Isch abe keine Ahnung!!

Beim Gedanken an die Filterung herscht noch ein Großes Fragezeichen im meinem Kopf.
Ich habe erst überlegt zwei Airliftsieve von Geisy zu bauen. Von der einen aus Direkt in den FG und von der anderen aus in ibc mit helix und dann in den ST !??


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Aug. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann erstmal Wasser eingefüllt damit sich alles setzen kann uns selbiges habe ich dann auch getan und das ganze erstmal wirken lassen.


möchte hier noch anmerken das es sich hier nur um Regenwasser aus meiner Zisterne handelt, also kein Leitungswasser verschwendet


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Aug. 2015)

Da hast Du die gleiche Anzahl an Saugstellen wie ich.
Die Verrohrung über der Folie kenne ich auch...
Nur bessere Verrohrung bei Dir direkt in den Filterkeller.
Ca. 60m3 pro Stunde.....und der passende Vorfilter...

Sieht bei Dir so aus wie die wesentlich verbesserte Kopie meines Teichbaus.
Sehr schön!

Die Rückläufe hätte ich besser um den Teich herum aufgeteilt.
Vom Filterteich kommt ja noch ein Rücklauf weiter hinten....
Beim Vermörtln schön die Stufen beschweren.
NG Sandsäcke ist ein technisches Produkt von NG, was ich empfehlen kann...


Unbedingt vor dem Vermörteln den Teich komplett befüllen!
Lecksuche nach dem Vermörteln nur mit Hammer..

Bilder vom Filterkeller mit den ankommenden Rohren...
Dann male ich Dir gerne ein paar Ideen.....
Wenn Du den Filterkeller in ein paar gemauerte Kammern unterteilst......kannst Du vorne eine zentrale Sammelkammer für die Saugrohre bauen.
Kammer mir GFK auskleben.....
Am Ende die Helixkammer.
Dort pustet der LH rein und die Rückläufe gehen von dort ab.
Helix befüllen nur bei Fischbesatz notwendig.
Alle Kammern mit einem Bodenablass...BA..dort sammelt sich auch Schmodder...
LH fertig bauen ....

In der Mitte frei lassen für TF oder EBF zum später nachrüsten. 

Von Filtern mit Spaltsieben aller Art kann ich abraten.
Diese setzen sich ggf. zu und filtern ncht fein genug.
Mulm und zu viele Feinpartikel gehen bei mir auch durch ein 0,2 mm Sieb locker durch...

Abwasseranschluss nicht vergessen, am besten zwei:
TF entsorgen Abwasser meist an der Einlaufseite...
EBF meist an der Rücklaufseite...

Immer variabel bleiben.....


----------



## Geisy (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Bei den Spaltsieben bin ich nicht bei dir.
Biofilm kann auch die Gewebe vom EBF und Trommler zusetzen.
Das Spaltsieb ist leiser und hat keine Antriebe und Steuerungen die Ausfallen können und man hat keinen Strom im Schwimmteich.
Wenn der Flow pro Sieb nicht zu groß ist funktioniert das sehr gut, das zeigen auch die vielen Teiche der Belgier die es so bauen.
Bei der Feinheit hast du Recht das da mehr durch geht, aber das kann eine gut angelegte Biologie anschließend wieder gut machen.
Automatisierbar ist auch da vieles.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sascha696 (18. Aug. 2015)

Moin, hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Filterkeller (für Thorsten und Norbert)


----------



## Küstensegler (18. Aug. 2015)

Hier merkt man, dass ein Handwerker am Werk ist. 
Respekt !
Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2015)

Schöner Bunker!

Ich weiß, Du bist fertig, Rohre fest einbetoniert...ich gebe nur meine Meinung zu dem guten Filterkeller mit wenigstens genügend Einläufen und Rückläufen hier an, damit ggf. andere daraus lernen können.
Es ist auch verdammt schwer, die ankommenden Saugrohre und Rückläufe so zu positionieren, dass sie später für eine Filteranlage passen, die man noch gar nicht geplant oder ausgewählt hat..die Konsequenzen aus dem Dilemma habe ich ja auch bei mir.

Du hast bei den 6 Einläufen von der Seite in einer Reihe viel Platz in Längstrichtung "verbraucht"- fast auf 2,5m Länge.
Schön ist der gleichmäßige Abstand.
Besser wäre es ggf. gewesen die 6 Einläufe in 2 waagerechten Reihen zu bauen. Die unter Reihe etwas versetzt, so dass die Schieber der unteren Reihe genau mittig durch die obere Schieber passen.

Schieber:
-sind teuer oder günstig: aber alle können irgendwann Probleme machen und undicht werden, klemmen
-deswegen Schieber möglichst beidseitig mit Flexmuffen an den Rohren verbinden und nicht einkleben- ich weiß..der Platz..
-oder erst mit den Saugrohren  in die Filterkammer und dann im Wasser die Schiber einseitig mit Flexmuffe befestigen
-gar keine Schieber einbauen:

Mit den Saugrohren in die Filterkammer und bei Bedarf ein nach oben gehendes KG- Rohr (Muffe ohne Dichtung) bis kurz über Wasser aufstecken zum Regulieren.
Wenn es dicht werden muss, statt der Dichtlippe gibt es auch runde Dichtringe für KG- plus Vaseline.
Waagerecht ankommende Rohre in der Filterkammer ggf. mit 2 x 45° Bogen nach oben.

Das gleiche geht auch bei den abgehenden Rückläufen.

Wenn Du mit den jetzt einseitig angeklebten Schiebern irgendwann im Filterkeller mit Verrohrung weitergehen solltest: erst Flexmuffe und die muss ca. 11 cm seitlich wegschiebbar sein- braucht also seitlich ab ein stück gerades Rohr von 11cm.
Falls ein Schieber undicht werden sollte, kannst Du diesen dann auseinanderschrauben...
-----------------------------------

Filterkammer ist wirklich schön groß mit 2,0m x 3,5m. Viele TF und EBF ragen ca. 20..25cm über der Wasserlinie heraus.
Demzufolge müsste der Rand der Filterkammer 20...25 cm höher seine als OK maximaler Wasserstand.
------------------
Filter...ich weiß es ist schwer und teuer- gerade bei 6 Saugrohren in KG 110 mit den dazu benötigten 60m³/h....

Vielleicht würde sich ein quer im Keller eingebauter EBF oder TF anbieten- weil Deine Saugrohre seitlich ankommen..
GGF. eine Kammer abmauern, mit GFK beschichten und dann eine Einschub- TF einsetzen.
Abgang vom TF- Klarwasser wieder in Längstrichtung mit DN 250 in den LH- Schacht oder Kammer.

Wobei bei dem tiefen Filterkeller kannst Du den LH gleich neben den TF in die Klarwasserkamer stellen.
Oder zwei LH nebeneinander??
Ich pers. finde eienn großen LH DN 200 z.b. besser- aber ich kann mangels Erfahrung und Kenntnis nichts dazu sagen, was effektiver ist bei Deinen 2,3 m Tiefe - ab OK Wasser gemessen??
Deswegen würde ich ggf. mir an der Verbindung LH- Helixkammer 2 DN 200 Rohre einbetonieren und mit GFK einkleben..

Habe Dir etwas gemalt...ist nur prinzipiell.
Natürlich gehen Filter mit Gehäuse auch. Dort musst Du eben mit den 6 Saugleitungen direkt an den Filter und mit dem Filterausgang in die Luftheberkammer.
....
Viele Möglichkeiten....


----------



## Zacky (19. Aug. 2015)

Anmerkung meinerseits:

Zwei Luftheber die gemeinsam in einer Kammer stehen und auch gleichzeitig aus diesem Reservoir ziehen, behindern sich selbst und nehmen sich gegenseitig das Wasser weg.

Es wäre sicherlich gut, wenn man dann nur einen großen Luftheber für das gewünschte Volumen nutzt. Je nach Vorfilter gibt es aber noch die eine oder andere Idee und ggf. tatsächlich zwei Filterstrecken mit je eigenen Vorfiltern fahren.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2015)

Eigentlich dürften sich zwei parallele LH nicht behindern, wenn der Platz in der LH Kammer gross genug ist..
Und Platz hat er ja...
In der Trennwand vom LH zur Helixkammer würde ich trotzdem ein paar dicke Rohre mehr einbetonieren......zwei LH....ein LH und eine Rohrpumpe.....
Mit der RP könnte man parallel zum LH diese 1x tägli h kurz anwerfen zur Rohrspühlung.
Ist nur eine Idee....und man hätte einen 2. NOT Pumpenkreislauf.....ich habe auch noch keine Ersatzmembran für die Luftpumpe zu liegen....
Beim Schwimmteich egal...Koiteich kann böse enden.

Ansonsten bei LH ein dickes Ding und gut.

Sascha:
Wie tief ist der Filterkeller ab OK Wasserspiegel?


----------



## Zacky (19. Aug. 2015)

Ich hatte zwei LH in einer Kammer und der eine LH lief deutlich besser als der Andere. Beide LH hatten je ihre eigene Saugleitung direkt aus der Vorfilterkammer. 

Da standen 3 Leute vor dem Becken und haben die Physik nochmal neu diskutiert. 

Ich vermute der eine LH hatte einen leicht kürzeren (Saug)-Weg oder stand unwesentlich tiefer, so dass er besser förderte. Soll Jeder machen wie er will und selbst probieren. Schließlich ist ja jeder Teich anders. Ggf. zwei LHS mit je einem 160er LH die Wasser ziehen und in/auf den Vorfilter drücken. Oder zwei Vorfilter nutzen, so dass ggf. eine Filterstrecke am Laufen gehalten werden kann, wenn einer gewartet wird oder einen Defekt hat. (so wird es wohl bei mir dann laufen)


----------



## Sascha696 (19. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sascha:
> Wie tief ist der Filterkeller ab OK Wasserspiegel?


Moin, 
habe eben nachgemessen..
der Keller hat eine gesamttiefe von 2,41m und der wasserspiegel wird ca. 20cm niedriger liegen.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2015)

Also ca. 2.2m in der senkrechten..
Als Beispiel:
Ich betrachte immer die effektive Länge eines  LH von der Membranplatte bis zur Unterkante des Rohrbogens oben.

Bei einem DN 200 LH der mit Oberkante Rohrbogen auf Teichwasserniveau in die Helixkammer pustet.....20cm abziehen..
Unter der Membranplatte benötigte ich ca. 14cm für Luftverrohrung  und Haltefuss....

Bleibt 1,86 m effektive LH Länge.
Gegendruck für die Membranpumpe 2m oder 200 mbar....plus ein bisschen Luftwiderstand der Membranplatte...

Bei Deinen 6 Saugstellen benötigst Du eigentlich 60m3/h...

Ich versuche mich immer an die LH von Lifra zu halten....abzugucken.
Der baut etwas tiefer.

Mein LH ist 205 cm eff. lang.....
Keine Ahnung, ob 20 cm mehr Wasserbeschleunigungsstrecke jetzt wieviel mehr bringt..

Sascha: wie dick ist denn der Beton am Kellerboden??


----------



## Geisy (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Sascha

Du bist mit deinen arbeiten ja schon sehr weit obwohl du noch unklar über den Filter bist.

Hier meine Meinung dazu:
Erstmal würde ich den Filterkeller wie er ist abdichten mit GFK, PE oder Folie.
So bleiben dir immer alle Möglichkeiten auch in der Zukunft.

Dann würde ich alle Einläufe in einer Sammelkammer abtrennen. Das kannst du dann auch Mauern da es nicht mehr 100 pro dicht sein muß.
In die Sammelkammer würde ich dann auch 3 Spaltsiebe hängen bevor es zur nächsten Kammer geht.
Schau dir mal hier die Bilder an, die haben zufällig auch 6 Zuläufe.
http://www.crielzeef.be/
Da kann man weiter unten auch die Spaltsiebe zum einhängen kaufen.

Hier sind auch noch Links, wie sowas in Betrieb aussieht.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uyqhR5x_Bd0_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b8ENm5dPKa8_


Nach den Spaltsieben geht es weiter zum Luftheber samt Helixkammern die ich frei in deinen Filterkeller stellen würde.
Schau dir dazu mal diesen Thread von mir an:
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic42133.html
Da ich keine Abläufe in deinem Filterkeller gesehen habe, kannst du das sehr gut mit Schmutzlufthebern und gleicher Luftpumpe machen.
Die Abreinigung aller Kammern kann eine Steuerung übernehmen.
Die runden Kübel und die Steuerung kann ich dir besorgen, der Rest sollte dann kein Problem sein.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (20. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich immer an die LH von Lifra zu halten....abzugucken.
> -----
> Keine Ahnung, ob 20 cm mehr Wasserbeschleunigungsstrecke jetzt wieviel mehr bringt..



Hallo, auch auf die Gefahr hin, ich nerve...

Da möchte ich gerne nochmal nachfragen. Hast Du einen LH von Lifra schon in Natura vom Aufbau her gesehen? Mit welcher Luftmenge, bei welcher Einblastiefe, mit wie viel Watt, bei welchem Steigrohr arbeitet er, mit welchen Ergebnissen?

Auch noch die Frage - Ändert sich tatsächlich die Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit der Luftblasen bei mehr Einblastiefe? Ich meine, wir hatten mal das Thema an anderer Stelle schon mal und da wurde festgehalten, dass die Luftblasen nicht unbedingt schneller und nur unwesentlich größer werden.

Je tiefer ich die Luft einblase, je mehr Druck benötige ich doch, mehr Druck bedeutet gleich mehr Strom/Watt und ich meine, dass dann eigentlich die Luftmenge das entscheidende Kriterium fur das Fördervolumen ist. Also muss die Pumpe auch die richtige Menge Luft in die besagte Tiefe fordern. Ist es dann besser bspw. 60 l an Luft auf 2,50 m oder 80 l an Luft auf 1,50 m?


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2015)

Zacky- ich weiß- wir sind Beide einer Meinung.
Und nerven- nö...Du nicht- ich vielleicht manchmal. Meine es aber nur nett und hilfsbereit.

Lifra live gesehen- nein- ich war zu faul nach Ludwigsfelde zu fahren. dort ist eine Anlage mit 1000er EBF von tosa.
Rhabanus war schon dort gucken.

Es gibt einige Forenberichte und auch Messergebnisse von Lifra. Anlagen, wo sogar ein "Mitbewerber" von Lifra vor Ort war..
Ich habe mich auch durch google gekämpft und einige wiss. Abhandlungen über die Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit von Luftblasen gelesen...ich wollte einfach nur herausbekommen, ab welcher Aufstiegsstrecke die Geschwindigkeit durch die Reibung im Wasser stagniert...ist so ähnlich wie im freien Fall eines Körpers in der Luft...irgendwann wird er durch den Luftwiderstand eingebremst.....
Und wir hätten noch den Rohrwiderstand des LH Steigrohres und den Druck der zu überwindenden Höhe im System dazu...

So richtig schlau....naja. wenn mir einer genau sagen könnte ab wann es keinen Sinn mehr macht den LH tiefer zu bauen....
Man müsste eigentlich für den optimalen LH genau den Kreuzpunkt finden zwischen
-durch Einblastiefe reduzierter Luftleistung der Membranpumpen
-maximal sinnvolle LH Länge = Beschleunigungsstrecke

Leider im Nachbarforum und Bilder nur bei Anmeldung zu sehen.
LH- Messwerte LIFRA DN 200, aquatec- andre war da extra hingefahren
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic33491-0-asc-270.html
Teichbauberichte LIFRA

http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=36915&sid=bf70f829e447f03c4e847667f1f69bf3

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic42457-0.html

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic37453-0-asc-15.html

Leistungstests der Belgier
http://www.koivrienden.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=13923

So LH Länge um 2m bauen viele...aber auch kurze LH funktioniern erstaunlich gut.
Meine kurze DN200 Version hat ja auch mit ca. 125W 28m³/h gefördert- obwohl der LH 25cm aus der günstigten Position über Wasser gehoben wurde.

Haben wir hier keinen Physikstudenten, der sein Diplom in LH machen möchte??


----------



## Sascha696 (21. Aug. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo, auch auf die Gefahr hin, ich nerve...


 auf gar keinen Fall.. gerade diese Diskussionen sind mir sehr Wichtig und helfen...


----------



## Sascha696 (21. Aug. 2015)

Moin erstmal..

gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt und die etwas aufhaltenden mörtelarbeiten erledigt.
hier ein paar Bildchen..
    

Ich habe schon mal die größeren Terrassen und auch den Boden mit Beton ausgefüllt damit die Verbundmatte einen besseren Halt hat und nicht mehr verrutschen kann.
Heute erledige ich noch ein paar aussenarbeiten (Ufergraben fertigstellen) und Morgen gehts dann ans restliche vermörteln..


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2015)

Sieht gut aus!
Bei der ersten, dünnen Betonschicht ein Spritzer Spülmittel mit rein.
War eine Erfindung von mir damals- hatte vor 25 Jahren alten Maurern immer ausgeholfen...alter Trick. Steht der eigentlich in den NG Bauunterlagen??

Bei der zweiten Schicht unbedingt die Stufen- wo man langlaufen möchte mit Quast etwas Antirutsch- Struktur verpassen...
Wenn der Beton fertig ist- nicht sofort befüllen- auch wenn es verlockend ist!
Beton benötigt auch CO2 aus der Luft zum vollständigen abbinden. Ruhig 2 Wochen warten und vor zu starker Sonne abdecken..feucht halten.

Schön auch die extra abgemauerten Pflanzrinnen im Teich.
Da kann ich Dir gerne auf Wunsch noch Tipps zu den Bepflanzungen geben- im nährstoffarmen Bereich wächst nicht alles..
Rechts von der Treppe- in der Ecke- kommt da auch noch eine Pflanzecke hin?

Um den Filterkrempel in der Tiefgarage kannst Du dich später kümmern- wenn notwendig.


----------



## Sascha696 (22. Aug. 2015)

Moin,
wat für ein Tag..
habe heute etwas beton gestreichelt..

 

 jetzt ist alles fertig vermörtelt..

juhu..


----------



## Sascha696 (22. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rechts von der Treppe- in der Ecke- kommt da auch noch eine Pflanzecke hin?


zwischen den beiden skimmern keine pflanzenzone..


----------



## muh.gp (22. Aug. 2015)

Mann, Mann, Mann, was für ein Loch! Beeindruckend!


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Aug. 2015)

Sieht gut aus!
Ich hoffe, der Beton am Boden reisst nicht.
Ich hatte estwas Pech- weil ich den Beton zu feucht gemacht hatte...feine Schwundrisse...schön abdecken, falls iht noch Sonne habt Morgen.

Mit der Pflanzzone meinte ich da, wo der Betonsportler mit dem blauen T-Shirt sitzt.

Falls ihr hoffentlich die Stufen zum laufen etwas strukturiert habt- die vordere Kante glatt lassen. Dort stößt man manchmal gegen.

Weiter so!


----------



## Sascha696 (22. Aug. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Ich hoffe, der Beton am Boden reisst nicht.
> Ich hatte estwas Pech- weil ich den Beton zu feucht gemacht hatte...feine Schwundrisse...schön abdecken, falls iht noch Sonne habt Morgen.



Am Boden wird nix reißen, kannste Autos drauf parken, dafür leider in den schrägen.. 

Die Sonne hat so gebrüllt...
Trotz das ich fleißig gewässert habe.
Bin späten nachmittag leichten Fußes rauf und habe die Risse schon wieder verschmiert. Mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht..


----------



## Sascha696 (27. Aug. 2015)

Moin,
hab da mal was so hingekritzelt und würde gerne ein paar Meinungen bzw. verschlimmbesserungen dazu haben..

 
hoffe man kann etwas erkennen.
Also..
dort wo die 1 steht wäre di Sammelkammer mit den Schiebern vom Teich.
Von dort aus in Kammer 2 durch 3 Spaltsiebe.
In Kammer 2 Zwei LH´s in 300KG.
Der eine LH geht dann gleich zum Filtergraben.
Der ander LH geht in Kammer 3 in dem sich dann Helix befinden soll (bewegt?)
in Kammer 4 ruhend?
und Kammer 5.. evtl. Matten?

Kammer 3 bis 5 würde ich dann noch einmal hinter meiner kammer setzen und dann nur 1,2m tief.

bin über jede Idee bzw. jeden Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## Zacky (27. Aug. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Kammer 3 bis 5 würde ich dann noch einmal hinter meiner kammer setzen und dann nur 1,2m tief.



 Was meinst Du!?

Kammer 5 würde ich weglassen, dafür Kammer 3 & 4 größer. Kammer 3 - schwimmendes Helix o.ä. ist dann bewegt, Kammer 4 Helix ruhend oder Matten.


----------



## Sascha696 (27. Aug. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Was meinst Du!?





Sascha696 schrieb:


>



Qusi von hier aus betrachtet links.. zwischen dem schon bestehenden keller und der Halle.


----------



## Sascha696 (30. Aug. 2015)

Moin,
habe mich die Tage mal mit der Ufergetalltung beschäftigt.
Den Ufergraben habe ich mit Lehmhaltigen Sand gefüllt und darüber eine Schicht Kies.
Von einem Bekannten habe ich ein paar pflanzen bekommen die er entsorgen wollte weil sein Teich zu voll ist.
  
Als Abgrenzung habe ich Rasenkanntensteine genommen. Die Folie wird von einer Kappleiste gehalten wie sie auch im Dachbau verwendung findet. Um die Leiste zu verstecken habe ich zwischen Folie und Leiste eine Ufermatte eingesteckt, die Leiste verschraubt und die Ufermatte herumgeklappt so dass die Leiste nicht mehr zu sehen ist.
  
hinter der Kappleiste ordentlich Sikaflex!
  
hier gut zu sehen... man sieht nichts von der Leiste. Die Folie wird oben noch abgeschnitten und evtl. noch mit Sikaflex verklebt. Da bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich das so mache. Erstmal abschneiden und dann schauen wie es aussieht.
  
In den bereichen wo es Rund wird habe ich die Uferschiene von Naturagart verwendet. Zum glück kam sie bei mir in 1m Stücken und nicht so wie bei Arnek (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-gartenteich-bauliche-fragen.44057/page-5) in einem Stück.


  
Auf dieser Seite werde ich mit diesen "Bahnschwellen" aus Beton arbeiten.
Die Idee habe ich von ThorstenC "geklaut" Danke! 

Auch hier habe ich die Folie so gefalltet das die Ufermatte dazwischen geklemmt werden kann und somit keine Verbindung zwischen den "Schwellen und der Ufermatte besteht.


  
Die obere Lage habe ich Punktuell mit der darunterliegenden Folie verschweißt..

Soweit der aktuelle Stand!

Heute morgen hat es hier mal wieder Ordentlich geregnet..

  
und somit habe ich schon wieder 10 cm Wasser im Teich..
Nicht das ich ihn gestern erst leergepumpt habe...


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich ihn gestern erst leergepumpt habe..


Warum machst du das?


----------



## Küstensegler (30. Aug. 2015)

Frischer Mörtel bindet unter Wasser nicht optimal ab.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Sascha696 (30. Aug. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Warum machst du das?


Es sammelt sich unten immer ein Kalkschleier. Bevor ich diesen später nicht wieder weg bekomme mache ich es lieber gleich.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Bevor ich diesen später nicht wieder weg bekomme mache ich es lieber gleich.


Macht Sinn


----------



## Küstensegler (30. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Sascha,

was macht deine Baustelle ?
Du müsstest bei deinem Tempo doch schon fast fertig sein.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Sascha696 (2. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Carlo,

aber auch nur fast!
Zurzeit ärgere ich mich über einen Wasserverlust von ca. 1000 Ltr. am Tag und ich weiß nicht wo es den weg nach draussen findet.
Ich habe gestern ca 20 cm abgepumpt und seit gestern abend noch keine weiteren verluste feststellen können.
Wenn das Wasser heute nicht weiter fallen sollte habe ich zumindest das glück dass die leckage nicht unterhalb des Betons ist.
Ich frage mich allerdings ob ich evtl durch kapilarwirkung an irgendeiner randstelle das wasser verlieren könnte.. aber über 1000 Ltr. am Tag müßen doch irgendwo spuren hinterlassen.. 
Desweiteren überarbeite ich zur zeit meinen Filterkeller und beschäftige mich mit der weiteren Gartengestalltung.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Okt. 2015)

Es kann sich auch um Verdunstung handeln....
1cm am Tag hatte ich auch im Hochsommer.
Manchmal wird es vom Regen wieder ausgeglichen.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, je tiefer der Wasserstand im Teich gefallen ist, desto langsamer wird die Verdunstung..(vielleicht, weil der Wind nicht mehr so drüberstreifen kann...) kann aber auch nur ein Gefühl sein.

Jetzt kann man auch schön den Morgennebel beobachten....ist alles Wasser vom Teich, was verdunstet...

Aber eigentlich ist es jetzt schon kühler geworden.
Verdunstung hängt auch vom Wind ab etc....
Wenn Du eine große Schüssel, Wanne hast: Stell diese neben den Teich und vergleiche die Wasserspiegel.
Eigentlich dürfte dann die Verdunstung in etwa gleich sein....

Wurden die KG- Rohre zwischen Teich und Filterkeller vor dem Zubuddeln auf Dichtheit geprüft- abgedrückt???

Ich hatte 1 x einen Dichtring vergessen und 1x tröpfelte es im Filterkeller weil die KG- Knie haben zwei feine, gegenüberliegende Gußnähte....

Ansonsten musst Du die KG- Rohre nochmal....abdrücken.
BA verschließen....runtertauchen und dicht machen- Absperrblase...oder das hier:
http://www.weldingtool.eu/verstellb..._ID=7&sessID=141973fcbf9bd1c8af47cdd190cfcb81

Rückläufe ebenso- eventell durch senkrecht aufgesteckte Rohre dicht machen, Wasser einfüllen, beobachten.

Kannst Du nicht den Filterteich als erstes vom Schwimmteich trennen- Verbindungsrohre dicht machen???
Dann kannst Du in Beiden Teichen schön vergleichen....


----------



## Sascha696 (2. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,

Alsooo..
Der Filtergraben ist vom Schwimmteich getrennt. Im Filtergraben fehlt nichts!
Die KG-Rohre sind alle oberhalb der Folie und gehen erst in einer tiefe von ca. einem durch die Folie und dann in einem Dtück in den Filterkeller. Die sind dicht.
Verdunstung dachte ich auch erst, aber dann müßte im Filtergraben ja auch was fehlen. Der Wasserstand im Schwimmteich war eigentlich höher als der im Filtergraben. 
Ich habe gleich Mittagspause und werde mal einen blick auf den Stein werfen den ich gestern abend zur mackierung gelegt habe. Hoffe es hat sich zu heute morgen nichts getan, somit liegt der Fehler dann oberhalb des Beton und ich muß nichts aufreissen.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wanne hast: Stell diese neben den Teich und vergleiche die Wasserspiegel.
> Eigentlich dürfte dann die Verdunstung in etwa gleich sein....


Janein. Der Teich hat bei mir noch 10-12 C° Morgens ist es 3-5 C° da ist das Wasser fast 10 C° Wärmer....bisschen Wind und schon verdunstet es wie nix. Denke du solltest erst mal abwarten, wo der Wasserspiegel stehen bleibt.
Eine Wanne verliert auf Grund des kleinen Wasservolumen viel schneller die Temperatur....da gibt es nicht so schnell eine Verdunstung und somit ist es nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Sascha696 (5. Okt. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Denke du solltest erst mal abwarten, wo der Wasserspiegel stehen bleibt.


Also mache ich mich nur verrückt? 
bei 1000 bis 1500 ltr. am Tag muß es ja auch schon ein großes loch sein..
Der Teich hat noch 14°C, Morgens sind es hier auch teilweise nur noch 3 - 5 °C


----------



## Zacky (6. Okt. 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es bei 1000-1500 l am Tag was bringt, aber vielleicht ja doch, wenn Du etwas Milch am Rand in den Teich gibst und schaust, ob die Milch in irgendeine Richtung "abfließt".

Dann noch die bescheidene Frage - aus reiner Unwissenheit: Kann das Leck nicht auch unter der Vermörtelung liegen, wenn es denn bis zur Vermörtelungslinie absinkt!? Das Wasser kraucht doch sicherlich auch hinter die Vermörtelung und somit zwischen Mörtelschicht und Vlies & Folie, oder!? Die Mörtelschicht ist doch bestimmt trotzdem recht "wasserdicht".


----------



## PeterW (6. Okt. 2015)

Hi Sascha,

was hat sich denn letzten Freitag mit deinem markierten Stein ergeben?
Da gab's ja noch keine Info.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Also mache ich mich nur verrückt?


Erst mal abwarten. Wenn man so Milchexperimente macht muss man zuerst den Teich wieder auffüllen.

Weiterhin sind bei 150m² und 1000l das dann 6 mm pro Tag die würde ich schon der Verdunstung zuschieben.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
6mm sind bei Wind schon drin ,das Wasser ist ja teilweise 10° wärmer als die Luft ,was die Verunstung noch begünstigt

salve Patrick


----------



## Sascha696 (6. Okt. 2015)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> was hat sich denn letzten Freitag mit deinem markierten Stein ergeben?
> Da gab's ja noch keine Info.
> ...



Hallo Peter,
es waren immer 1 cm Wasserverlust (auch am Freitag) innerhalb 24 std.


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2015)

Selbst 1 cm ist doch noch harmlos
schau mal wo mein Wasser bleibt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20150927_031557-jpg.154253/
Dazu kommt die Vermörtelung, welche auch Wasser zieht und die Verdunstung besonders am Anfang über den Teil über Wasserlinie.


----------



## Sascha696 (8. Okt. 2015)

Moin, 
Dienstag Abend hat es ja fleißig geregnet und siehe da.. am nächsten morgen war tatsächlich mehr Wasser im Teich. 
Eine undichtigkeit der Folie ist somit ausgeschlossen.. 
Ich werde jetzt wieder auffüllen und die beiden Teiche (Filtergraben und Schwimmteich) miteinander verbinden.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Okt. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Dienstag Abend hat es ja fleißig geregnet und siehe da.. am nächsten morgen war tatsächlich mehr Wasser im Teich.


Stimmt, mein Teich hängt ja an einen Teil der Dachrinne des Scheunendaches.....der ist mal wieder übergelaufen.


----------



## Sascha696 (15. Juni 2016)

Moin,
ein kleines update meines Projektes..
Ich habe jetzt meinen Bunker, den ich wenn ich könnte nicht wieder so bauen würde, soweit modifiziert das man halbwegs Filterkeller dazu sagen kann.
Ich habe eine fläche von 2,2 X 2,0 m abgegrenzt, längs in der mitte noch einmal mit schalungssteinen bis auf halbe höhe halbiert und mit gfk ausgekleidet. Ist eine sch... arbeit und macht nicht wirklich viel spaß..
Über den schalungssteinen befindet sich eine pehd platte die mit 5 Spaltsieben bestückt wird. Hinter dieser platte sollen dann einmal 2 luftheber in kg 250 ihren dienst tun.
Ein lh direkt in den filtergraben und der zweite in eine weitere kammer mit patronenfiltern. Die patronenkammer bifindet sich allerdings noch im rohbau.

Da ich mir erst so richtig gedanken über meinen filterkeller gemacht habe als ich den bunker fertig hatte gab es nun nicht viele möglichkeiten den filterkeller mit den Filtergraben bzw schwimmteich zu verbinden. Am einfachsten wird es mit dem patronenfilter werden. dort braucht der lh das wasser nur gerade rüberschubsen und die sache läuft. 
Beim filtergraben sieht es wieder anders aus. Ich habe ein kg250 rohr direkt gegenüber den einläufen durch die schalungssteine gemeisselt und dann geht es weiter mit 2 45°bögen nach rechts richtung filtergraben. Das ganze befindet sich dann auch noch gut 20 bis 30 cm unter der wasserlinie. Nach dem bogen geht es etwa 3 meter gerade aus und dann kommt wieder ein 30° bogen gefolgt von einem abzweig in einmal kg 125 und kg250. Das kg 250 habe ich dann auf kg125 reduziert und das ganze verschwindet dann in meinem filtergraben. Dort allerdings so ca 60 cm unter wasserlinie.

Die große frage die mich dabei quält ist: Funktioniert das?????


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sascha.

Ich komme nichjt ganz hinterher, daher nochmal meine Frage dazu. Ein 250er LH geht direkt in eine Patronenfilterkammer und von dort geht es dann zurück in den Teich!? Der andere 250er LH geht direkt in den Filtergraben oder erst in eine Sammelkammer und dann gehen die Leitung oder die die eine Leitung direkt in den Filtergraben!?


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zacky,

beide stehen in einer Sammelkammer ca 2,2 X 1m und 2,2m tief.
ein lh zum patronenfilter.
der andere mit den bögen und langem weg zum filtergraben.


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2016)

Also gehen sie den direkten Weg. Der eine 250er LH, welcher Dir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist der LH zum Filtergraben. Dort drückt der LH direkt in eine 250er Leitung, die 20-30 cm unter Wasserlinie liegt und diese Leitung fällt weiter ab, bis auf 60 cm unter Wasserlinie und dann ist diese Leitung durch Abzweig auf 2 x 125er Leitung aufgeteilt. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2016)

Funktionieren wird das schon alles, jedoch wird die Leistungsfähigkeit meiner Meinung nach stark eingeschränkt.

Beim Patronenfilter müsstest Du insgesamt einen so großen Leitungsquerschnitt erreichen, der es Dir erlaubt, eine Wassermenge von X (ich schätze es sind hier schon etwa 30 m³/h angedacht) abfließen zu lassen. Ist das nicht der Fall, wird der Luftheber bis zu einem gewissen Punkt die Patronenfilterkammer auf/-überstauen und dann seine Leistung dem anpassen.

Die andere Leitung, also die in den Filtergraben, wird sich ähnlich verhalten, da hier durch das mögliche eingebrachte Substrat ein entsprechender Gegendruck erzeugt wird, das nur eine begrenzte Menge an Wasser durchlässt. Auch sehe ich die Reduzierung/Verteilung von 250 auf 2 x 125 eher skeptisch. Das 250er würde deutlich mehr Wasser beherbergen können, als die 2 x 125, so dass sich auch hier die Leistung auf die 2 x 125 in Kombination mit dem Substrat beschränken wird.

Wenn ich das zu Anfang deines Threads richtig gelesen habe, sind mind. 60 m³/h angedacht, also theoretisch 2 x 30 m³/h je Strecke und je Luftheber. Oder!?

Nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Juni 2016)

die 2 x 125 sind ja vom filtergraben von vornherein vorgegeben gewesen. wenn der lh also das max der 125er rohre schaffen sollte kann ich doch mehr als zufrieden sein. der filtergraben fast ca. 25 m³. da ng eine verweildauer von ca. 1 std. angiebt dürfte der lh auch nicht mehr leisten.

aus der kammer mit den patronenfiltern gehen 3 x 125 und 1 x 110, sollte also mehr als reichen..


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juni 2016)

Mit dem zweiten LH in den FT.direkt machst Du es Dir nicht einfach.....
Entlüfterabzweige einbauen, die auch abschäumen können....

Der Patronenfilter muss recht groß dimensioniert werden....damit er eine möglichst geringen Widerstand hat.
Sonst wird der LH solange aufstauen, bis die Kammer überläuft...was auch an einem bis kurz vor OK Kammer reichenden Robr passieren kann oder er sich einpegelt....

Für 6Saugleitungen reicht einLH in KG 250 oder 200....oder zwei parallel in 160...

Parallele LH müssen immer zugleich laufen...
-----------
Mein Tip:
Erspare Dir die Kosten für die Spaltsiebe u d Patronenfilter...und die Bastelei.
Baue eine Helixkammer, von der alle Rückläufe abgehen.
Beide LH pusten in die Helixkammer.
Ganz vorne kannst Du eine große Kammer bauen....und Dir dort eine  Einhänge TF selber bauen.
Oder kleinanzeigen....

Der kann auch noch Zeit haben und Du kannst ersteinmal dort.einen großen Gitterkorb, Filterstrümpfe  etc. Für das Grobe einsetzen...


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2016)

...na dann läuft das ja. Wie ist das mit dem Höhenunterschied der 20-30 cm am Anfang!? Das könnte auch etwas bremsen, aber das ist ja alles nicht so schlimm, wenn Du eh' nur auf 25 m³/h aus bist. Dann sollte das alles schon irgendwie funktionieren.


----------



## Sascha696 (16. Juni 2016)

ok, wollte auch nur mal eure meinungen dazu haben um zu sehen ob meine zweifel berechtigt waren.

Zur zeit sieht es so aus das ein lh schon läuft und zwar der für den filtergraben. Ich habe unten eine 30cm ausströmerplatte, darüber eine reduzierung von 400 auf 250 mm und dann geht es ins 250er kg. Als luftspender dient eine 60er membranpumpe (43w).
Ich war gespannt wie ein flitzebogen als ich den stecker in der hand hielt und wurde zum glück nicht enttäuscht.
Aktuell sind alle schieber auf (6) wenn ich jetzt 2 bodenabläufe schließe fangen die skimmer an zu schlürfen. Muss allerdings dazu sagen dass die spaltsiebe noch nicht montiert sind, somit freier flow.
hier auch gleich aktuelle bilder
           

@ThorstenC wie man auf bild 2 erkennen kann habe ich auch an den abschäumer gedacht 

@all wenn ich alle schieber schließe schafft der lh noch ca. 10 cm aus der kammer zu ziehen, dann ist schluß.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juni 2016)

Bei mir schafft es der LH in KG 200 so ca. 45 cm bei geschlossenen Zuläufen mit einer Thomas 120HN.

Dein LH bricht deswegen  bei 10cm ein, wegen zu wenig Luft oder zu grossen LH Durchmesser.
200  oder 160 würden mehr FörderHöhe bringen bei gewünschten ca. 30m3/h.

Aber das kannst Du immernoch durch Reduzierungen unten und oben am LH probieren und nach den örtlichen Begebenheiten anpassen.

Abschäumer ist ein nettes  Nebenprodukt beim LH...


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2016)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> eine 60er membranpumpe (43w)


...das ist doch klasse... 



Sascha696 schrieb:


> schafft der lh noch ca. 10 cm aus der kammer zu ziehen


Brauchst Du denn mehr? 

Kannst Du abschätzen bzw. hast evtl. mal gemessen, ob und wie weit der Wasserspiegel in der Einlaufkammer abgesenkt wird, sofern der Luftheber angeschaltet ist!? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Sascha696 (21. Juni 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Brauchst Du denn mehr?


Moin, nein ich brauche nicht mehr. Sollte der lh mehr leistung bringen können die Insekten im fg wasserski laufen 
Allerdings muß ich schauen wie es aussieht wenn die Spaltsiebe eingebaut sind, ob die evtl etwas an leistung nehmen.


Zacky schrieb:


> ...das ist doch klasse...


so sehe ich das auch


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Juni 2016)

Der LH  bringt sicher eine Förderleistung von ca. 30m3/h aber er hat  eben eine maximale Förderhöhe von 10cm.
Also eine sehr flache und gegendruckempfindliche Kennlinie.

Sollten die Spaltsiebe sich etwas zusetzen und somit mehr Förderhöhe am LH anliegen, wird leider die Pumpleistung einbrechen.

Daher der Vorschlag, falls es so kommt, ggf. die Steigrohre der LH etwas zu reduzieren auf KG 160 oder 200..
Das dürfte die Förderleistung kaum einschränken
bei ca. 30m3/h.
Aber die  beiden LH wäre  so unempfindlicher  bei Gegendruck oder etwas mehr Förderhöhe.

Zumal ja der.Patronenfilter hinter dem 2. LH etwas mehr Druck benötigt.

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Erfahrung mit Patronenfiltern und kann Angaben machen zu Bauart, Anzahl der Filterpatronen und der bei Pumpleistung X entstehenden Überstauung der Kammer.

Ansonsten Klasse und erleichternd, wenn es nach dem ersten Blubbern so gut funktioniert!
Es.ist eben  beim Bau eines LH oft spannend.....und individuell von den örtlichen Teich und Rohrbegebenheiten.

Spaltsiebe
http://www.crielzeef.be/


----------

